# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Newport Trip- 9/3- 9/9/07No problems going up- NJ Tpk, GS Pkwy, Tappen Zee, 287, I 95 and over the Pell Bridge to Newport. A little over 5 hours- good time. Stayed at the Newport Marriott- nice place,

## andynap

Newport Trip- 9/3- 9/9/07

No problems going up- NJ Tpk, GS Pkwy, Tappen Zee, 287, I 95 and over the Pell Bridge to Newport. A little over 5 hours- good time. Stayed at the Newport Marriott- nice place, nice room overlooking the harbor and Wifi in the room and in all public areas. It was an easy walk to most all the wharves where the shopping and restaurants are.  The first night

----------


## MIke R

great trip report.....Im pissed I am no longer in Colorado but your report reminded me that New England aint a bad consolation prize....glad you enjoyed your vacation

----------


## rivertrash

Enjoyed the trip report, Andy.  Pictures were great.

----------


## bto

Very nice pics...love those old mansions...how many are there along Cliff Walk?  Looks like an interesting place.

----------


## andynap

> Very nice pics...love those old mansions...how many are there along Cliff Walk?  Looks like an interesting place.



I think there are 14 not including Salve Regina University.

----------


## JEK

> I think there are 14 not including Salve Regina University.



I seem to remember another alliteration for that girl's school when I was in OCS:-)

----------


## andynap

> I think there are 14 not including Salve Regina University. 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to remember another alliteration for that girl's school when I was in OCS:-)




I can just guess what it is. BTW- it is co-ed now. Around here they changed the all girl's school Beaver College to Arcadia.

----------


## KevinS

Nice report.  I visit and enjoy the restaurants that you listed in Newport, and I too have problems with Providence.

----------

Andy
Sorry we missed you in Newport. Nice report.
The Cliff Walk is constructed so that in most places you are "below" the mansions and can't see them. As you get further down you do get spectacular views. Salve Regina has purchased or been the beneficiary or many mansions and they are port of the University. Their property is extensive.
The walk on the Cliff Walk is great, it's the walk back that can be a killer down Bellevue (but there is a Cold Stone and Newport Creamery at the end near Memorial Drive.

----------


## andynap

> Andy
> Sorry we missed you in Newport. Nice report.
> The Cliff Walk is constructed so that in most places you are "below" the mansions and can't see them. As you get further down you do get spectacular views. Salve Regina has purchased or been the beneficiary or many mansions and they are port of the University. Their property is extensive.
> The walk on the Cliff Walk is great, it's the walk back that can be a killer down Bellevue (but there is a Cold Stone and Newport Creamery at the end near Memorial Drive.



John- we started at the 40 Steps on Narraganset and walked south on the paved section and all the mansions we saw were visible from the walk. I have pictures of all of them including The Breakers.

----------


## Theresa

"I ate so much I was reminded of a scene from the

----------

